
Apple Is Rotting and Google’s Got BIG Problems - kiyanwang
https://hackernoon.com/apple-is-rotting-and-googles-got-big-problems-presentation-cd911d67325f
======
ggggtez
You should feel ashamed for even considering posting this. Not only does the
website not host any content, but it's equivalent to suggesting the government
of Italy is not going to exist in 15 years. It's simply pure bullshit. As if
billions and billions of dollars of infrastructure is simply going to vanish.
You'd have to be crazy.

